# The 10 Best Tomatoes for Slicing



## Gerry1

Hi,
Your site is beautiful!
Just had a question. 
Would like to know which tomatoes have the tartest most acidic taste.
Many sites give very nebulous answers to that question. Would really
appreciate it if you could clarify this for me.
Thank you,
G. Wilcox


----------

